# Types of LR



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have seen 
Fiji=Branchy
Hatian=lots of crevases(sp)

I would like to know if there's anymore and which one you guys like best


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep an eye on your retailer. 

Fiji is generally large rock like pieces with tons of holes and caves. Very common with prices starting at $2.50 ranging to $7 a lb.

Tonga is a smoother surfaced rock that tends to come in large chunks. Usually very white with stains of pink.

Tonga branching is the stuff that looks like open hands (I can't stand the way it looks personally) branches or sticks.

Marshall Island is very premium rock that is very porous and lightweight. Because of this it is generally more expensive.

Pukani rock is kind of a mix of Marshall and has towers that seem to grow out of it. It is very pleasing to the eye.

I've seen a neat rock coming of South Africa but it's not that common as it is not much sought after. Prices are around the lower end of Fiji rock. The kicker is they all look like perfect soft balls in shape and size. It's hard to work with.

There is also rock known as tufta or base rock. Generally about $1 a lb. It's rock that is very dense and does not provide the filtration capabilities of good rock. People buy it to fill in under their nicer rock work to make it seem like there is a lot more "live rock".


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

Now that's a good response, Thanks!


----------

